# bebe Egyptian Moraslat (checker color)



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

bebe Egyptian Moraslat (checker color), Novamber 2011

regards...​


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you know anyone on America that might have this breed?


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know anyone


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wow this look like a hybrid between a homer pigeon and a chicken.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to get a hold of some of these, but seems like no one in USA has them.


----------

